# Halloween lights with remote control,16 colors 50% off + free shipping



## Ninawang (Aug 10, 2017)

Product:LTE 10W Waterproof LED Flood Light, 16 Different Colors, 4 Lighting Modes,IP66 Waterproof, US 3-Plug and Remote Controller, RGB Halloween Lights 
Code code:AI94Z3GZ (until 8/15/2017)
Get more 50% off with sale price to get it with only $7
Just search it at Amazon since i can't post link for it.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

link => https://www.amazon.com/LTE-Waterproof-Different-Controller-Halloween/dp/B00XQQ8QRO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502374846&sr=8-1&keywords=LTE+10W+Waterproof+LED+Flood+Light%2C+16+Different+Colors%2C+4+Lighting+Modes%2CIP66+Waterproof%2C+US+3-Plug+and+Remote+Controller%2C+RGB+Halloween+Lights

$6.99 with code!

got 1, thx ninawang 

amk


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I got a few of these last year, they are great! I left them out for over a month, rain, wind, sleet, and they were fine. For $6.99, you can't beat 'em!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Damnit, I just ordered two more... My DH's gonna KILL me!! (Oh well, at least I'll have some kick *** lights for the wake...)


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks! I just ordered 4 of them.
We've been buying lights like these (similar, but different brand) every year, as they're great lights. I think we were actually going skip this year, but half price is too good to pass up!


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

well these are the first ones that i have purchased and i am very pleased with them. I think that i may purchase a few more today.


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

well it looks like you can only use the code that is given once. I just tried to use it again and it would not let me use it. guess i really dont need a few more of these.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ordered 4. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

giantstogie said:


> well it looks like you can only use the code that is given once. I just tried to use it again and it would not let me use it. guess i really dont need a few more of these.


Yeah, I ordered 2 and already received them, they are pretty sweet. Just tried to order 2 more and the code wouldn't work. I opened a new account with another email address, bingo, the code was accepted.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I received mine really fast, too, but haven't had a chance to open them up and test them.


----------

